# Tornado



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This is what we get in the midwest. My cousin what at the Linn County 4H fair around 8 miles from my house. We have tornadoes popping up every where! You know its a big tornado when you can see it clearly is covering a mile or more.

Right now, the weather radar is showing multiple tornadoes popping up.

Just called my life long friend and talked to him, hes in the basement. Trust me for him to be in the basement means the tornadoes are big ones. Yes this one is so big could be up to 200 mph winds! Rain amounts to 9 inches per hour. He is sandwiched between two no more that 1/3 mile from his house!

So far they are staying north of myself. These things travel so fast Ill call him in a few minutes to see if its past.

This is not my photo, it is a 5 minute old news photo of just one of the twisters we are seeing.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been watching those storms on the weather channel since I got home from work. They just issued a tornado watch for our area. I'm fascinated by tornadoes, but they're nasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I was actually in one when I was 7. I was hit by a 3 inch piece of tree in the head....haven't been the same since, in case you guys have not noticed!

Then we lived in the basement of a our new house my Dad was building. Came right through the basement window.

Several local channels are covering this...http://www.kcrg.com/weather/

Be safe guys!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Latest update....a small town 12 miles north of me Prarriesburg may be wiped out. Sheriff has closed all roads in and out of the town.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay you hear of cows getting sucked up in a tornado. My cousin did not get off the Fair grounds in time. He said no one was injured but vendor tents are shredded and some buildings are bulged in and out.

He also said all livestock is okay...except one goat that somehow ended up 300 yards from its pen! They are sure it could not of gotten out as the gate was still locked!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if you git took. click yer heels together and repeat ,"there's no place like home,there's........."


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, Larry. I used to have nightmares like that!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill take a 2 day blizzard at -10 any-day over the crap the Midwest went through last evening.

I had hear at coffee this AM, that 12 whole cars stacked at a metal recycle facility were thrown on to the highway and caused injuries to drivers of passing vehicles.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wonder if any coyotes were flying.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen I want you to write 500 times and send it to me......"COYOTES CAN"T FLY!"


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY COYOTES CAN"T FLY
But, goats and cows can fly.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

they fly when I shoot em wit my .270


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen...copy and paste don't count! :naughty:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now, why would you assume that.

That exercise reminded me of a time when I got on the wrong side of the law as a juvenile and had to face a tough cop for a penalty. Because I didn't respond to him with "Yes, sir" a couple of times and merely said yes, he had me write 1,000 sentences for each infraction. "I will honor my father and mother." No copying and pasting in those days.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It took the village !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Now, why would you assume that.
> 
> That exercise reminded me of a time when I got on the wrong side of the law as a juvenile and had to face a tough cop for a penalty. Because I didn't respond to him with "Yes, sir" a couple of times and merely said yes, he had me write 1,000 sentences for each infraction. "I will honor my father and mother." No copying and pasting in those days.


I'M SURPRISED THERE WAS WRITING UTENSILS, way back then. or did you have to use a hammer an chisel?


----------

